# Bad Ass Speakers. KOSS KSC75



## snowklinger

So I've been eyeballin these for awhile now, and as a non-audiophile...I'm blown away. For $13 I'm hearing sounds I've never heard from any of my music - ever. 45mm titanium elements. 

They may not last long, but..they are at least 2x louder than anything else I've heard, super crisp. I'm using an eq app to flatten the eq, as research recommended. 

I'm in Sepultura heaven right now.










There are apparently tons of mods for this family of speakers, I may get into something simple like a cable wrap.


----------



## poutanen

What the duce is a cable wrap?!? 

I got these cheap bastards for about $30. Great for plane rides, and I just like larger over ear speakers in general.


----------



## ShredLife

snowklinger said:


> I'm in Sepultura heaven right now.


isn't that technically hell?


----------



## SnowDogWax

Amazon.com : Koss KSC75 Portable Stereophone Headphones : Electronics

Amozon Koss KSC75 for $9.95


----------



## tokyo_dom

What is the diameter of the earpieces? And could the ear hanger be popped/cut off? Thinking about the possibilities of putting these in my helmet earpads...


----------



## snowklinger

tokyo_dom said:


> What is the diameter of the earpieces? And could the ear hanger be popped/cut off? Thinking about the possibilities of putting these in my helmet earpads...


they are 45mm, yes the hangers pop off, I will be putting them in my helmet pads.


----------



## tokyo_dom

With a review like this and a price like that, i might as well pick them up to try. Even if i am more likely to listen to something like in your avatar, than to Sepultura


----------



## West Baden Iron

tokyo_dom said:


> With a review like this and a price like that, i might as well pick them up to try. Even if i am more likely to listen to something like in your avatar, than to Sepultura


I just bought some to try as well. I cannot find anything I can stand as far as ear buds. I wear earplugs at work all the time and get sick of shit in my ear holes.

Thanks for the heads up SK.


----------



## snowklinger

*cheers*

Not sure if I originally found this from here, or from an a/v forum, but this is where I heard of these first:

Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (Update: 2/20/2014: BoomPro + list, chicolom's FAQ added)

Not just for gaming these things are very popular for music upon any further research. I got them for my pc but the cord isn't long enough and I'm quite happy to put them in my helmet.


----------



## twowheeled

snowklinger said:


> So I've been eyeballin these for awhile now, and as a non-audiophile...I'm blown away. For $13 I'm hearing sounds I've never heard from any of my music - ever. 45mm titanium elements.
> 
> They may not last long, but..they are at least 2x louder than anything else I've heard, super crisp. I'm using an eq app to flatten the eq, as research recommended.
> 
> I'm in Sepultura heaven right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are apparently tons of mods for this family of speakers, I may get into something simple like a cable wrap.


ya man, these are headphones best kept secret. They look cheap but the drivers are actually extremely high quality, these rival my $150 headphones and I've had stuff all the way up to $500, dedicated headphone amps and high dollar equipment so I know my stuff. 

I pulled my clips off and they live in my snowboarding helmet. Might as well snap up a few pairs cause I think koss no longer makes them.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Just picked these up at a local shop based on this thread & snowklinger's recommendation. They were $20, since they are an import item here, but still cheap enough to give it a go.

Amazed. Bass response, treble, everything was clear and loud. First 3 songs that played in random from my phone were a house track, then some Tupac and then Enya; And they were flawless in all situations.

Started wondering if it would be a waste to put them in the helmet where i can only listen to them when i am on the mountain. 

The only drawbacks would be that, you do look fairly ridiculous wearing these hooked over your ear in public, and they are fairly audible from outside your helmet at full noise. Definitely not deal breaker issues though


----------



## paul

:yahoo:


----------



## Elektropow

Funny thing is, good headphones are not rocket science. But since they've become a penis extension to the general public, some manufacturers dare ask for ridiculous prices for sub par quality headphones, ie. Beats and Skullcandies. With these you get both objectively and subjectively (disregarding aesthetics) better sound quality at 10usd vs a 400usd beats.


----------



## snowklinger

I heard last night that Dre has made more money on Beats than his music career. Who the fuck is buying these things?!

Holy Shit!


----------



## Tatanka Head

Well, Dre did get the upper-hand on an overeager company(Monster). I found this to be an interesting read:

Beat By Dre: The Exclusive Inside Story of How Monster Lost the World


----------



## KansasNoob

Just got 2 pairs of the Koss KSC75 from Amazon. They are definitely the best value ever. They aren't as good as my Sennheisers, but I can put them in my helmet and shit they're $10. Buy em.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg

I used these for several seasons in my Smith helmet, but last season I switched to the Outdoor Technology Chips CHIPS - Universal Bluetooth Wireless Snow Helmet Audio - Outdoor Tech® and could not be happier. Sound substantially better than any skull candy nonsense and close to on par with Koss plus now I can answer calls (mic works great) and control volume, track etc just by tapping the earpads with my mitt.


----------



## Mo Mo

I just got these in the mail the other day after reading this thread. And wow... Best bang for your buck for sure! sure wearing them day to day would be annoying and less stylish I guess but for your helmet. Perfect! I even did one of the mods you can for them and drilled some extra holes in the plastic and it just opens up the sounds a bit more.


----------



## neni

Any of you saying you put them into the ear pads has by chance a Giro helmet? Never used hemlet compatible headphones so far, and when I researched for Giro headphones I just found "TuneUps" which had terrible reviews regarding the sound quality (rather no music than bad quality one), thus I'm intrigued... anything I'd need to check to know if they'd be compatible as well to my helmet (Giro Lure) or are all ear pads headphone ready thingies designed the same way? (Headphone noob alert...)


----------



## KansasNoob

Does your helmet have "pockets" for speakers? If it does they should work.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Look for zippers in the ear pockets. I think most helmets these days are audio ready, but not all. The ear-pieces of these headphones pop off from the ear clips and then they become a disk about 4-4.5cm in diameter and a bit over 1cm thick (with the foam ear padding removed - dont need that when you put them in your helmet).

If you have a zip in your earpad area, open it, and there should be a precut shape of a circle inside there for you to remove, and then place the headphone earpieces into


Or do what i did in my Sandbox earpads - undo a few stitches at the top to open it up, and then stuff these into there - not designed for earphones, but it works


----------

